# Ball Turning Tool



## roadie33 (Jun 3, 2015)

Started working on this Sunday after seeing Garage Guy's.
Still need to get the height for the insert holder cut and figure out where to put the arm to turn it with.
Made it out of some 5/8" plate I had lying around and a 2-1/2" leftover slug, I think it's 12L14 for the post to turn on. Mounted up my milling attachment on the lathe and started to mill the slot in the slug and squared up the plates after cutting with band saw. 
That took a whole day because I got to go pretty slow milling on the lathe. 
Wish someone would donate me a Mill.  I could make a whole lot more tooling a lot quicker. 
I used my old HF 220v Mig to weld it all up. After it's all done I'll finish sanding, Primer and paint it.
Followed GG
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 's pics and another like it online and made it to fit my Craftsman Commercial 12 x 36. Had to mill a little bit more off of a holder in order to fit the 5/8" plate in it.


----------



## brino (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi roadie,

That's looking good! 
I'm interested to see how you mount the insert.

Sorry I don't have a spare milling machine to drop in an envelope and send to you .

-brino


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 3, 2015)

Got some more done tonight. Trying to fit the insert in the post was very tedious. But it's in there.
Used  a 10-32 x 1/2" Cap Screw. Turned the bottom of the head down 60 deg to the threads. Holds the insert good and tight. Now to mount the turning handle. I would have done it tonight but I didn't feel like getting wet or struck by lightning going to the garage to weld.







I need to find some more of these inserts but don't know what kind they are. Got them along with some other stuff.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks like a VNMG, check out ebay for them.

michael


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 4, 2015)

How do you tell whether they are 331 or 332 or 431 or 432 or the IC 70 and 848 or all of the many different numbers?
The insert numbering is very confusing.


----------



## kvt (Jun 4, 2015)

Confusing is the word I would use, They must have had some method to the madness, or was it just madness when they started all these numbers for inserts.   I think different companies also use different numbers for the same insert, or at least is seems that way.  

By the way,  that is looking nice,   Just a little big for mine,   have one on my to do list but looking at this,  It may take the place of the other one.  And you did this from looking at a picture,   At least we have more pictures to look at to build one.   Thanks for posting all of this.


----------



## JR49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Roadie,  How is the round base (part I have circled in red) attached to the 5/8" plate? I assume there is a round shaft that goes through the plate, but what lets it turn freely without binding? A picture would really help .  Thanks, JR49


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 4, 2015)

Machined a 1" solid Bronze rod 3/4" long into a bushing. 3/4" OD, 1/2" ID with a 1" x 3/16" lip at top. 
I used 1" end mill and recessed 1/8" in the Plate then I bored a .749 hole thru.
Bushing was pressed in place. That leaves 1/16" on top and bottom for disk and bolt to ride on.
I'll try to snap some pics and post them when I take it apart to finish sanding and painting.


----------

